# Iras67 - Rally II Wheel question



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

Also just to push my luck. I may have the opportunity to buy some RallyII wheels in ok condition. With Drum brakes is there a certain size wheel that fits or not? I may buy just to have a bigger set of tires although I love the premium hubs it has now. I saw somewhere there where different rim sizes based on brake options. Thanks again for any help.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Rally oop*

You can have 14" Rally's or 15". Then there are backspacing issues, Although I'm running 15" Rally's with a 4.5" backspace and p245 60r 15"s with stock drum brakes and no rubbing issues on the '66 convertible. LOVE those Rally's!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

All rally's in '67 were 14X6. They came in 15" later on. And wider widths. What Gjones said. I have been running a set of '71 14x7 rally 2's on my '67 since 1988. I too love the look....but when I got my car, it had 4 mis-matched rims and was missing the wheel covers entirely, so it was an easy choice.


----------

